# slime



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i just set up my first planted tank. i boiled all my wood until the water was clear when it was done boiling but now, 3 days after set up, one of my logs is almost covered in a clear jelly like slime. what is this? is it bad? if so how do i get it off without taking the log out and messing my whole tank up? thanks for the help.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

im interested as to what that is. i also have three driftwoods getting soaked in a bucket and the two smaller logs (different from the larger Malaysian? log) has that clear slime going on.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

It is a Fungus that feeds on an enzyme that is in the wood.
It is harmless to your tank, but it is very ugly.
Once the enzyme in the wood is gone, it will disappear.
In the meantime, just remove it by hand, OR

Get some mollies or platties, they will get rid of it and keep it gone until the enzyme in the wood is gone.

Not the technical stuff, Fungus, Enzyme, these are the terms that I think I remember correctly.
This is the correct jist of it, but it might be a bacteria vs a fungus and it might not actually be an enzyme. I think it is a Fungus and an Enzyme but could be wrong on the specifics, but how I have described it is how it works and those fish, they will take care of it.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

well my tank is cycling right now and i dont want mollies or platties in there in a month cuz i want cardinal tetras so i guess ill just leave it. why wont my o cat eat it? i have 2 cherys in there and they wont touch it either.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

o ya i have anubias nana rubber banded to that same peice of wood, this slime wont hurt it will it?


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

to be on the safe side jackh i'd take it out. i had my two logs in a 5.5g with guppies and when i noticed it i rinsed it out but it came back. i just tossed it in a bucket to be safe. the guppies and ghost shrimp didnt go near it either.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You could just get one molly and it will take care of it and help you finish the cycle, then you can trade it back in for the Cardinals or give it away / sell it to a friend.

Shouldn't hurt the Anubias, but it might leave a slime stain on it.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

will a pair of molys get along with a school of cardinal tetras


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

IME yes


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Mollies and platys, as well as guppies all get along with Cardinal Tetras in my experience.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

would guppies eat this slime, id rather have some guppies than mollies or platys


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Nope and if you get guppies, you they will breed like mad and you will have to take some to the store for trade in all the time.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

a molly wont pick on my cherries right


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If it is not in a location where it is too difficult to handle, why not just take it out, dip it in boiling water to kill it, then return it to the tank?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I had this on new manzanita wood. It will go away on its own in two or three weeks. No worries! I certainly wouldn't pull things up. I tried that and it always came back. Once it decides to leave you won't see it again.


----------

